# Jackson Hole



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

looks real sick man, i'm drooling after that first shot you got looking down the face of the gnarly run


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

Holy shoot...you wanna see some gnarly runs? you gotta see this clip I just watched of Freddy Kal- it might just make you wish you had that day back at Jackson Hole!

Snowvision: Freddy Attacks

oh, word...


----------

